# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  programesana iesacejiem.

## go-men

vai kads var ieteikt iespejamos veidus. ar kuriem varetu sakt apgut programmesanu!!! sakot ar programmatora izveli, tad programmu(programmatoru velos konstruet pats), un vissbeidzot kkadus mazus eksperimentus. no kuriem varetu smelties pamatzinasanas.paldies par atsaucibu...

----------


## Vinchi

Sveiks!

Iesākumā derētu apgūt programēšanu kā tādu un tikai tad ķerties mikroshēmu programmēšanai klāt.
Vari sākt kaut vai ar Javasciptiem vai  Turbo Pascal.

Es sāku mācīties pēc šī materiāla turbo pascal. http://www.liis.lv/nps/nps-0.html

Nav pārāk labi iesākumā pašam taisīt programmatoru jo ne vienmēr viss tik gludi iet kā plānots un beigās nesapratīsi kur problēma vai programmatorā, softā, shēmā vai mikrokontrollerī  :: 

Labs programmators ATMEL mikrokontrolleriem http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/73-680-04/atme ... grammators darbojas caur USB tā ka varēsi mierīgi pieslēgt arī portatīvajam. Vēl ir jāuzinstalē AVR studio un WinAVR. Komplektā nāk jau programmu paraugi kuri labi kompilējās tikai jānorāda kāds procis un cik MHZ kvarcs.

Mazi eksperimeti tev būs ieslēgt un izslēgt gaismas diodes uz mikrokontrollera porta. Mirkšķināt visādi.

Kad šo visu būsi izgājis cauri tad arī runāsim tālāk. Bez mēģināšanas turpmāki jautājumi ir nevietā!

----------


## go-men

bet pascal jau izets cauri... delfi, ari!!

----------


## Vinchi

Nu tad tikai sagādā programmatoru uzinstalē AVR studio + winavr.

Saspraud uz eksperimentu plates barošanas daļu ar sprieguma regulatoru UA7805 un diviem kondensatoriem. Pievieno barošanu un programmatora izvadus mikrokontrollerim un sāc darboties.

----------


## go-men

ok tnx!!!

----------


## Hondists

Šis programmators atbalsta Windows7? https://www.elfa.se/elfa3~lv_lv/elfa...item=73-680-04
Ebayā šitādiem pašiem klāt pierakstīts, ka neatbalsta. Tā kā nezinu pirkt šitādu vai nē.

----------


## Delfins

viņš jau der jebkuram OS, kur ir softs, kas prot normāli pa protiem ņemties  :: 
Klasiskais USB-Asp devaiss.

----------


## habitbraker

Negribu jaunu teemu veidot tāpēc iepostošu šeit pat.

gribu ieslēgt WDT  šādā veidā - 
ldi temp, 0b00010000 ;wdt change enable
out WDTCR, temp 
ldi temp, 0b00001000 ;wdt int enabled, timeout:16ms 
out WDTCR, temp 

Problēma - vienā programmā strādā, bet otrā nestrādā. Nevaru saprast kur problēma  ::

----------


## JDat

Pirmkārt WDT ieslēdzas ar Fuse Bits. Pārbaudi tur.

Ja tur viis OK, ta uzmanīgi palasi datašēt. Tur vesela kaudze art bitiem, kas nodarbojas ar WDT lietām.
Bez tam neaizmirsti programmas kodā regulari resetot WDT.

----------


## habitbraker

labi wdr kas reseto mcu man aizgāja, bet neaizgāja timer overflow int. Itkā uzstādu īsto bitu (wdie), bet uzreiz peec uzstādīšanas iestādās wdr overflow karogs un nekāds interupts nenotiek   ::

----------


## go-men

vai kads var pateikt ka piemeklet draiverus prieks  usb asp, un ari pasu progu. programatoram naca lidzi proga lib usb. bet man neizdevas uzstadit,jo OS ir ubuntu 10.1. un tas neatbalsta so progu!!! ka var iesakt programmet ubuntu 10.1, neparinstelejot! vai kadas alternativas progas? manu programmatoru apskatit  var seit store.latmatic.lv

----------


## JDat

avrdude mēģināji?
http://www.nongnu.org/avrdude/

Googlei prasīt mēģināji?
Varbūt šis?
http://forums.obdev.at/viewtopic.php?p=4436

----------


## Velko

Priekš flashošanas:


```
sudo apt-get install avrdude
```

 Priekš kompilēšanas:


```
sudo apt-get install avr-libc binutils-avr gcc-avr
```

 Ja uzreiz neatrod, pieliec repozitorijiem Universe.

Kā kodu rakstīt, kompilēt un flashot mikrenēs - lasi instrukcijas.

----------

